# Soaping with some colostrum milk?



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi--- I have a doe who kidded last week with a single. He is obviously nursing from one side. I started milking her a few days ago. It is slowly turning more white so I decided it would be ok to soap with. I noticed today that when I added the lye to the frozen milk,it was different --- incredibly creamy and definitely thicker. It soaped fine but I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this. I have to wonder if my only worry is that the superfat is even more so. I did not alter my tried and true recipe in anyway. I've been doing this for years--- just never used milk that wasn't at least 2wks post kidding. Hopefully my only negative will be maybe softer soap?

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes I think it just might be fatter than normal is all


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

From 24 hours until 3 days all that milk goes for soap here. When they don't finish all the lambar all that milk goes to soap. I don't waste any milk, it all goes to soap. Vicki


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you Vicki and Sondra. I don't really waste milk here either. I usually let the babies nurse from the moms for 2 weeks before I separate at night to get the morning milk. I like the babies to have all the colostrum and I worm after kidding so it's a good time to have all that go through the system. I have enough does that I can breed year round and usually have several in milk so I can keep the freezer full. I haven't had a single birth in ages ---- usually have twins, trips and quads. It is funny I've never soaped with colostrum before---- seems like you'd have to change your lye amount considering the higher fat content, but I have no idea how you'd figure it........Vicki do you change your recipe when using colostrum?

So far the soaps look fine and are getting just as hard in the cure as the soaps with the "regular" milk.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't change my recipe for milk, aloe or cucumber pureee, or coconut milk, or pomegrante juice ( just running through my mind the different liquids I use). I did have Barb help me once use up a bunch of cut oils I bought when someone went out of business, they were so cut that I had to discount oil from my batch just for them to soaponify. Why I will never buy from a resaler again  Vicki


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks again so much--- that is very good to know.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have had some really nice bars of soap come from colostrum  Tam


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

I was wondering if that won't happen Tam----thank you!


----------

